# Rear drum brakes



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok so I swapped and changed out my old rear shoes on the drums, but Im not sure that I left them well adjusted. What can I do to solve this? Ok, well I do know that I didn't adjust them right. The rear drivers side tire doesn't lock when I hit the E-brake. How do I adjust them even though they are stopping a bit. :lame:


----------

